# Squonk bottles losing flavour



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Last week I got a Hotcig RSQ with a Hadaly clone RDA as well as the GeekVape Flask.

Quickly built a coil and took my first toot. Flavour was good but not brilliant. Was prepared to write it off to my noobish coiling.

But as the day went on the flavour just got less and less. At first I thought it was Vaper's Tongue setting in again, but when I drip direct from the juice bottle the flavour is there again. The flavour diminished up to the point of no flavour at all. It's really like vaping clean pg/vg.

I have recoiled about 7 times each a different way to see if its my coiling. But still the same issue.

The same issue I get from my GV flask. I even tested the juice in my other atty but the flavour just disappeared. I also tried both the silicone bottle and plastic bottle that comes with the mod.

Anybody else have had this problem? 
Is there anything I'm doing wrong or does the bottles need some treatment before you use it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

Hi there , I do not think the squonk bottles are losing flavour. It could probably be the clone rda maybe not giving the right taste. I'm not too sure what might be the problem. Wire and cotton play a very big role when vaping off a rda. The type of wire you use also determines your Flavour as well as your build. What is your ohms sitting at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Hi there , I do not think the squonk bottles are losing flavour. It could probably be the clone rda maybe not giving the right taste. I'm not too sure what might be the problem. Wire and cotton play a very big role when vaping off a rda. The type of wire you use also determines your Flavour as well as your build. What is your ohms sitting at?



Currently at 0.32 ohms parallel coil. I had from 0.2 up to 1.1 ohms. Same issue.

But when I drip directly on the coil from the juice bottle the flavour is there. But anything from a squonk bottle is mute.

Even the juice coming from the GV flask is mute in my other atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/1/18)

When you sqounk, try holding the squeeze for about 8-9 seconds. I think the problem is due to insufficient juice saturation of the wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Alex said:


> When you sqounk, try holding the squeeze for about 8-9 seconds. I think the problem is due to insufficient juice saturation of the wick.


If that was the case i would get lots of dry hits. But I'm not. I'm actually oversquonking most of the time.

Might be my wicking then. Will play around with that and see if I can fins a solution that way.


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> If that was the case i would get lots of dry hits. But I'm not. I'm actually oversquonking most of the time.
> 
> Might be my wicking then. Will play around with that and see if I can fins a solution that way.


What cotton are you using bro? The ohms at 0.3 is fine. Its really weird what you experiencing. If you do not come right go back to the vape store where you bought it or go to your nearest vape shop for help. There's a lot of factors here which may seem to cause the issue. What I would suggest is taking the rda off and putting on another mod. Try than and see if the flavour is being altered.


----------



## Gilly (29/1/18)

Sounds more like the cotton. I have a Hadaly clone and only use Kendo cotton. Works like a bomb.


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Using Royal Wick. Works brilliantly in my BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Last week I got a Hotcig RSQ with a Hadaly clone RDA as well as the GeekVape Flask.
> 
> Quickly built a coil and took my first toot. Flavour was good but not brilliant. Was prepared to write it off to my noobish coiling.
> 
> ...


Its not the bottle - its the build. Fo Sho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

Gilly said:


> Sounds more like the cotton. I have a Hadaly clone and only use Kendo cotton. Works like a bomb.


I'm thinking the same, could you please tell us what cotton you using?


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> I'm thinking the same, could you please tell us what cotton you using?





Adephi said:


> Using Royal Wick. Works brilliantly in my BB.


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

This could be your problem, I would suggest trying Cotton Bacon V2, Cotton Candy Collection, Coil Busters or Native Wicks. From every cotton I have tried these brands have never let me down. Royal Wick is great but just doesn't work right in some tanks. I was thinking it could be the bottle but the cotton is the first factor I would look at. Try changing the cotton and let us know.


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

You say you are using a parallel coil, what wire? If plain wire that may be the problem. Also, what juice? I had plain coil in the Entheon, and it didn't like it at all, changed to a Fused Clapton and flavour was there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Using Royal Wick. Works brilliantly in my BB.




Out of interest what is the coil like? Some coils need cleaning more often than others, this happened in my dead rabbit last week. coil was crappy and gave a VERY muted flavour. Was ok for a couple drips after a rewick (as I clean it during a rewick) then tasted nothing.
The coil was gunking up. Put some claptons in and I was in the money seat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (29/1/18)

@Adephi I too have this problem with my reo bottles. The juice takes on a stale flavor and seems weak in taste after sitting in the squonk bottle over night.

I must say though the Ijoy Capo Squonk bottles don't do this. It must be something in the bottles.

I remember @Rob Fisher mentioned this issue recently with regards to squonking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

stevie g said:


> @Adephi I too have this problem with my reo bottles. The juice takes on a stale flavor and seems weak in taste after sitting in the squonk bottle over night.
> 
> I must say though the Ijoy Capo Squonk bottles don't do this. It must be something in the bottles.
> 
> I remember @Rob Fisher mentioned this issue recently with regards to squonking.


Could be the material the bottle is made of, also another suggestion would be to change the bottles and get something else to fit there. Hopefully you come right brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Well i rewicked it now and packed the wick in there. Seems ok for now. Still not wow.

Will give it a run and see if it helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya (29/1/18)

Could this not be due to the bottles inhaling air every time you squonk. when the squeeze is released the bottle takes in the extra juice plus some air.
to my understanding, flavour will diminish when a juice is left open for too long.
just my 2c..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

@Adephi try this out then you can elimate the bottle as the culprit.

You say when you drip onto coil flavour is better, so remove the squonk bottle and use the juice in the bottle to drip and see if you get better flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Adephi try this out then you can elimate the bottle as the culprit.
> 
> You say when you drip onto coil flavour is better, so remove the squonk bottle and use the juice in the bottle to drip and see if you get better flavour.


This would be the perfect solution for testing this flavour problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

stevie g said:


> @Adephi I too have this problem with my reo bottles. The juice takes on a stale flavor and seems weak in taste after sitting in the squonk bottle over night.
> 
> I must say though the Ijoy Capo Squonk bottles don't do this. It must be something in the bottles.
> 
> I remember @Rob Fisher mentioned this issue recently with regards to squonking.


If I remember correctly, @Rob Fisher experienced it with a soft silicone bottle for a specific juice. I have never had this problem with the normal reo bottles and I have at least 50 standing in a box with juice in them, waiting their turn in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/1/18)

The silicone bottles of sqounkers today destroy flavour for me completely.. plastic the best

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

So I went today to a local shop and we investigated the problem. 

First recoil and wick. Got some aliens on there and the shop's Mr Fluff cotton. Still same issue. 

We then dicided to to swop drippers. He got the same mod. And with my mod no flavour. And with his mod and my rda some flavour started coming through. This was confirmed with a third person.

So there must definitely be something cooking with my mod.

Now I washed it out with ethanol. Even squonked a bit to clean the pipe. Soaking the bottles a bit in soapy water. Will rinse tomorrow and see whats up. If no success I'm returning it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> So I went today to a local shop and we investigated the problem.
> 
> First recoil and wick. Got some aliens on there and the shop's Mr Fluff cotton. Still same issue.
> 
> ...



The Mod?
Maybe there is some left over machining oil in the 510 pin of your Mod.
Maybe Fill a squonk bottle with a alcohol based solution (Vodka) and just press and let the alcohol drain through the tube and out the 510 with no atty ontop.

Then repeat this process another 2 or 3 times with plain warm water just to rinse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> The Mod?
> Maybe there is some left over machining oil in the 510 pin of your Mod.
> Maybe Fill a squonk bottle with a alcohol based solution (Vodka) and just press and let the alcohol drain through the tube and out the 510 with no atty ontop.
> 
> Then repeat this process another 2 or 3 times with plain warm water just to rinse.


I did it with 70% ethanol. Will see what happens tomorrow after my bottels soaked as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (29/1/18)

Does anybody know the ID of squonk tubing? I'd like to eliminate that and secondly where can you get great quality squonk bottles in S.A..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Does anybody know the ID of squonk tubing? I'd like to eliminate that and secondly where can you get great quality squonk bottles in S.A..


The tube IDs differ from mod to mod. Think Sir Vape has some silicone squonk bottles. Also bottles for the VT Inbox.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Does anybody know the ID of squonk tubing? I'd like to eliminate that and secondly where can you get great quality squonk bottles in S.A..



I'm starting to think think that my issue is an isolated incident. If it happened to more folks I'm sure the interwebs would be abuzz by now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I'm starting to think think that my issue is an isolated incident. If it happened to more folks I'm sure the interwebs would be abuzz by now.



Not isolated for me... I have pretty much given up squonking because I find the same thing... I thought maybe it was Red Pill that doesn't like being squonked (and that may well still be the case)... other juices tend to fair better but I'm convinced the juice taste does change overnight and not for the better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not isolated for me... I have pretty much given up squonking because I find the same thing... I thought maybe it was Red Pill that doesn't like being squonked (and that may well still be the case)... other juices tend to fair better but I'm convinced the juice taste does change overnight and not for the better.



The only reason I can think of is that a small amount of liquid is sucked back into the bottle, this in turn changes the flavour slightly over time ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DanielSLP (30/1/18)

If it's on 2 devices it's not the bottles. Especially if they are new bottles. I had the same issue with my hadaly on the RSQ and then I realised my build is too big and complicated for the single battery mod. 

I was running an alien, fused clapton, regular clapton and a staple staggered fused clapton. All with the same dull flavour results. 

So I switched to a 24g plain kanthal round wire about 8 wraps and the flavour has been brought back to life. Ohms at 0.6ish at 40w, it's perfect. Have you tried doing just a plain build?

Sometimes the simpler builds work better in the small chamber devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (30/1/18)

Seems like the wash and soak worked. Going through my second bottle now and flavour is there.

Just getting a chemical taste now. Will do the same with the RDA tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

